# Exile Audio Xi2500.1



## Mooresound (Jan 17, 2012)

Picked this up on the fleabay. Talked to one of the company reps. Guess its some guys that used to work for phoenix Gold, overall sems like a solid piece. Hope its a step up from my RUB2500.1d SQ wise. Either way seen alot of guts and info on the Exile 2400.1 so heres the 2500.1. Once I get it put in the car, I will do an output test as this unit has a clipp light on it.















Amp poeple tell me your thoughts..... threw in a pic of of a sundown 2500D down below...please share your thoughts


----------



## AndrewDicharia (May 5, 2012)

Not thread jacking or anything but how have u liked your ppi, Products ?


----------



## Mooresound (Jan 17, 2012)

3.65C (Mid+tweet only) - Love them. Have them on a PPI PC400.4 running active. tweets are a touch harsh but that may be my install.
PPI PC 400.4 - decent amp, a little bright sounding...does well on my mids an Tweet
PPI PC360.2 - Used this on mymidbasses, felt its power output was weak at 4 ohms.
PPI Blacf ice amps - All of these have been good on SQ. Decent power output. The BK1300.1 seemed a touch lite when settings gains (low voltage) but its SQ was great. Overall the BK amps have been a great buy just wish they made a 3K or a 2.5K rather than the 1800.1 
PHantom amp has been solid, gives me some hiccups when I EQ certain freqs but it is overall an amaxing piece for its size.


----------



## Mooresound (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a truck that has the other PPI gear in it. not just what my sig tells me. I have swapped the RUB2500.1 for the BK1300.1 if you interested in a 1K or so sub amp.


----------



## AndrewDicharia (May 5, 2012)

No i was just wondering about there product in general, I have read rave reviews about bang for buck cause there so cheap. but i ordered a 900.4 phantom took over a week to ship so i canceled and probably moving onto a better brand.


----------



## Mooresound (Jan 17, 2012)

I would seriously consider getting the BLack ice series.. very good bang for buck. Just large format. the phantoms i cant speak for above 400Hz


----------



## AndrewDicharia (May 5, 2012)

Hey as long as u can speak for the black ice being good and holding up, Thats good enough for me thanks for the input .


----------



## Mooresound (Jan 17, 2012)

Np. I jsut noticed you where in J-ville. I get up ther once a month it you wanna hear em.


----------



## AndrewDicharia (May 5, 2012)

I'm always down to meet up, mabye grab some food or something just let me know,


----------

